# odd and possibly unappealing smelling scents



## bighedz (Apr 20, 2012)

Are there any suppliers of scents that aren't necessarily appealing?  I make novelty soaps and some of my customers want the scent to match the soap and they have no intention of using it for washing, but use it more as a gag or gift.  The scents would be things like a coppery smell, sweat, etc.  Things that you wouldn't really want to put on your body.  Now, don't get me wrong, some of my customers do like the authentic smells like jasmine and rose which I am currently using, but a minority of them are wanting the soap smell to fit the soap so to speak.  I am willing to mix my own fragrances to achieve this goal, but don't really know where to start in that regard.  

   thank you


----------



## Genny (Apr 20, 2012)

Natures Garden Candles has a lot of weird fragrance oils.  
Sahara's Supplies on Etsy also sells a lot of weird/gross sounding fragrance oils.


----------



## bighedz (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the response!  Do you happen to have a link to Sahara's Supplies on Etsy?  I searched on Etsy and didn't match anything.


----------



## VanessaP (Apr 20, 2012)

Etsy's search defaults to handmade. I switched to Supplies and found it.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/SaharasSupplies


----------



## Genny (Apr 20, 2012)

VanessaP said:
			
		

> Etsy's search defaults to handmade. I switched to Supplies and found it.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/SaharasSupplies



Oops, yeah, I forgot to mention that it was under supplies.


----------



## lauramw71 (Apr 20, 2012)

Saveonscents has quite a few novelty fragrances also.  And some quite odd ones at that!  lol
www.saveonscents.com is the link


----------



## jenn624 (Apr 20, 2012)

I have 2oz of bacon and 4oz of firewood I'd sell you lol  :wink:


----------

